# Camera Settings a6000



## Donde (Jul 6, 2021)

What does "-2.0" refer to in the camera settings at the bottom of the screen and where do I reset it?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 6, 2021)

Underexpose image by 2.0 stops.  Turn command dial (notched dial with DISP, ISO etc) clockwise.


----------



## Donde (Jul 7, 2021)

When I have the camera set to manual mode that -2.0 is flashing.  When  I turn the command button to right or left it adjusts the shutter speed so I don't know where to change that flashing exposure compensation setting.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 7, 2021)

it's usually a +/- icon for exposure comp.  MM icon is Metered Manual.   So it's going to display how over/under exposed you are -- it flashes when you're outside of the -/+ 2 EV range.


----------



## ParadiseBizz (Aug 29, 2021)

Are you in manual mode? Then you would chose a lower aperture, f16 is for very bright scenes - but then ISO 1000 would not make much sense


----------

